# Yahoo Mail login problems



## Pilgrim (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone else having Yahoo mail problems? It keeps telling me to put in my password again, over and over. I'm doing good to be able to read one message before it does it again. However, other Yahoo services seem to be working fine. The mail does periodically ask for the password, especially if you navigating to it and already logged into Yahoo doing something else. 

I've erased the cookie and cleared the cache, but that didn't help.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 28, 2008)

Now this: 



> Can't talk now. System's down.
> 
> Sorry for the holdup. Looks like a temporary glitch in our network has part of Yahoo! mail down, so you're briefly without service. Rest assured the alarms are blaring in the basement and our team is working frantically to get you up and running ASAP. Again, the snag is on our end — so there's no need for you to do a thing.
> 
> ...



This kind of thing is the concern I've always had in the back of my mind with web based applications, although I've really never had trouble before and I would expect this to be resolved soon. Of course, email servers can go down for POP accounts too, but then at least you have access to old messages if you need them for some reason.


----------

